# My wife kissed 3 different guys...what now?



## BDub (Apr 30, 2009)

I recently found out that my wife of 17 years has been "rebelling" for the last couple of years. I think she may be going through a mid-life crisis. All three guys have been men she started out being friends with, just needing someone to talk to. Each one has progressed to flirting, secret meetings and then kissing. I caught her by reading some emails and confronted her. She came out with everything...I hope. I still have a feeling something is still hidden. My wife is very attractive and I love her very much. We have 4 beautiful kids and my family is everything to me. She has said it will never happen again but I don't believe anything she says right now. I was never jealous before this but have turned into a very jealous husband. I hate myself for the feelings I have now. I have turned to snooping to try and find out the whole truth and I hate that too. I feel like a failure as a man. I have no one to talk to. No one knows about this except me and it is eating me alive. HELP.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh wow how old are you guys. Maybe you need to talk and see what is missing before it turns into a sexual affair


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Whoa! As a person who has lived with a cheater and had many months of counseling to reverse the damage caused by a cheater, I'll be happy to share my thoughts with you. First, don't blame yourself. You are not a failure--you are a victim. How do you really know her activities only got as far as kissing? Hate to say this but... If your wife had three guys, she is probably not a beginner. Unfortunately, from my experience, cheaters are also great at lying. I put up with my husband running around on me for two years while I lived in denial. Had I gotten FIRM in the beginning things would have turned out much differently. Since you obviously love your wife, you should probably tell your wife that the two of you need to go to counseling. Don't put it off! Also, she is going to have to live a transparent life now; that means no secrets and access to her phone, e-mails, etc. Just remember she is the one who destroyed your trust. She will now have to EARN your trust!

Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Bdub I have to agree with Country girl, very seldom will you get the whole truth from a cheater. If you want to know the details you need to keep pushing very hard, little by little you will keep finding out more information and you will see how reluctant they are to tell the truth. Do not feel guilty about snooping, she has brought this unto herself. If she is not willing to be transparent then she is still not being honest with you.

Cooper


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Coops right, she will try to get you to forget about it. She will change the subject. She will tell you "can't we just get over it". Do you want to find out? But you had better be prepared. Find a local polygraph tester. Run off the paper work. YOU MUST BE LOOKING IN HER EYES WHEN YOU TELL HER THIS. Say. "I know you want to get past this as much as I do. So I was sure you'd jump at the chance to put this behind us. I scheduled a polygraph test for next Saturday. AGAIN, YOU HAVE TO BE LOOKING AT HER EYES. If you see panic. Then she screwed them. If she looks away or says that she can't or won't, she screwed them. If she says "great idea, I would just like to get past this too", then she may not have. I think, if she confesses to more, or sleeping with one of them. And then says I'm glad EVERYTHING IS OUT IN THE OPEN". Make her get the polygraph, If she tries to get out of by confessing about one. You can pretty much figure that they all hit a home run.

Now think about this as a guy, my friend. 3 guys, 2 years. What are the chances that no one got her panties off in that amount of time.


----------



## jiff (Apr 25, 2009)

keep spying i got told by my wife it was only kisses then i found out it was more dont believe a word


----------



## BDub (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. We are both in our late thirties. I want so much to believe it was just kissing, which is bad enough. I am just so devistated. She says nothing was missing from our relationship. She just wanted to be free of responsibility for those brief moments. She has become very selfish and I hope she can change that. This is just going to take a lot of time to get over. The only thing that has kept me here so far are my kids. It would kill them if we split.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

The polygraph is the only way to get as close to the truth as possible. You have to know. You cannot make life changing decisions without knowing what really went on. As I said, she will probably spill the beans, in fact it is very likely. If she admit to sex with one of them, after lying and covering up. You logically have to assume that the truth is worse then that. Self deception (on your part) doesn't help the situation. It only increases stress in your marriage.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG really Polygraph isnt always the answer! and sometimes they arent accurate and SERIOUSLY who is going to fork out almost a thousand dollars to strap there spouse up. AND seriously if it gets to the point of take this test UNLESS its a DNA test for a child just leave if you cant stand the thought of it leave cause you will never know the entire truth you just have to ask yourself IF she did what would you do?


----------



## fly_guy (Mar 26, 2009)

When I found out my wife was having an emotional affair over the internet and went semi sexual for a week spur, it almost killed me. I cannot imagine how you must be feeling right now. Everyone on here is right. There are restrictions. Period.

My restrictions were computer gone when I am not home, phone being monitored, etc. Although I was in a different position being the bread winner and her a stay at home mom. I wasn't about to pay for my wife to have an emotional affair after I had begged her to come to me with things.

If she really is done, she will get over losing the privileges for a while.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Losing privileges wow. Are you her dad? You know my H cheated me and well I was A BI)(#&*# to and did what he thought was cheating BUT I never said you wont be doing this this this or this. I am not his mom I am his wife. He is my Husband and we want to respect each other NOT be forced to respect and trust.


----------



## BDub (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the responses. We have had some good conversation over the past couple of days. She is embarassed by her behavior. She said that in each instance, she did not set out to kiss anyone. She says that she made a big mistake and will do anything to try and make it right. I just keep having these visions of her kissing other men and having their hands on her. It is driving me crazy. I thought I was in a very happy marriage. I have always given plenty of attention and affection. I treat her like a queen, and I feel like the dirt under her feet. I want to stay with her but it is going to be a long hard road. I just don't know if I have the energy. And if I do, will she do it again? If so, it will kill me.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

BDub-

What is your sex life like?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya its kinda weird that she went out and did that with three differant men? who were they people at the bars???? Cause its like she went looking? I mean 3 differant men??????????


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

What reasons has she given?


----------



## fly_guy (Mar 26, 2009)

sunflower said:


> Losing privileges wow. Are you her dad? You know my H cheated me and well I was A BI)(#&*# to and did what he thought was cheating BUT I never said you wont be doing this this this or this. I am not his mom I am his wife. He is my Husband and we want to respect each other NOT be forced to respect and trust.


You can call it what you want. But none the less, if she wants to stick around she has to make extreme changes. And my wife has no problem with it, why should you?

I will say though, privileges wasn't the best word for it. None the less, I don't think there is a much better word. I love my wife, but if she has an issue committing online affairs then why in the world would I continue to leave a computer for her to do it on? Just food for thought.


----------



## BDub (Apr 30, 2009)

Sex life has been really good the last few years. One of the guys was a friend and it happened a couple of years ago. I just found out about it though. The other 2 were in a short amount of time. 1 was a guy from work, 1 was just an aquaintance. I found out about the two and she confessed the third, so I take that as a good sign, I think. She didn't have to included that one.The next few days are going to be exhausting. I am not sleeping well. The only one she still has contact with is the guy at work. It is her supervisor and she says it only happened once and they both were freaked out. He is married too and doesn't want to ruin his marriage....career. I am angry, hurt, disappointed, and just really really sad.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

It ain't the tool, it's the operator.


----------



## fly_guy (Mar 26, 2009)

martino said:


> It ain't the tool, it's the operator.


Absolutely, but at least in my mind I know I did everything I could.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

hnmmm..... Well I think thats really weird she is out looking for that and ummm ok so it takes two right so she is claiming that each time this happend it only happend once with each guy? what was she trying to figure out???? I wouldnt go to the extreme on this cause a kiss is just a kiss. Your lucky she didnt go all the way. But I think she needs to understand what to do with the boundries. I think that she is missing something or has some LOW self esteem cause its like she needs to be patted on the back.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Taking the computer is not only no good but counter- productive. There are libraries with free internet you know. I wouldn't do that. I'd bug the computer if she isn't too savy to find it. If she wants to cheat she will, you know that.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya seriously thats crazy besides I would almost rather set them up with the spy thing to see if they do it again then you know its NO GOOD.


----------



## Gordy (Apr 26, 2009)

I find it very hard to believe she only "kissed them" a Pollygraph is a good idea.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

And I always see this and laugh...forget about polygraph tests Sheesh!


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey...don't knock the polygraph idea completely. Although I would of never done it, because of cost and possible inaccuracy...I requested the test and thats when my husband broke and spilled all. It can be a very motivating idea. It all depends on the persons situation. For some situations it is totally applicable, and for some not at all.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree with raizing. You may not even have to do it. She might spill the beans without it. As I said. If she confesses to sleeping with one of them b4 the test. Know that she slept with more.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Bdub, think about something for a moment, over the normal coarse of your days and weeks how often do you find yourself in a situation where you can play suck face with another woman? Probably not to often, there are always other people or kids around correct? So if your wife has been able to be with three me in a short period of time common sense tells me she has to be facilitating these encounters. I hate to tell you this but to me it seems like she is on the hunt for some strange. Three men are not just chance encounters, she is working at this. If she confessed to three there were probably at least six, whatever she confesses to is only going to be a little bity piece of the truth. She has been lying to you for at least two years that you know of, how can you possibly believe that OK, now she is telling me the truth?? 

You have a couple of choices, accept it, let her do her thing, maybe she will get this out of her system, and if you're lucky you wont get a disease from her that will kill you. Or you can force her to be married or not, no negotiating, your rules or it's over. You need to play hard ball. 

Cooper


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I just dont know if this all sounds that good. I mean ya she admitted it thats good but really THREE MEN. I could see if it was a caught up in confusion of one guy or whatever then pulled her head out. BUT THREE MEN. what is she doing? and she is totally on the prowl I mean three differant men She is getting more play then my single friends.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

just when you need to trust your wife the most is when you can't.

you can't trust what she says, nor what she does. and so it's only natural to adjust by finding ways to objectively verify what you used to take for granted, that is, your wife's word.

however, doing so is counter-productive to the marriage.

you have to decide if you want to stay in your marriage, if you emotionaly can, and if you do want to, you have to be patient while she again proves she is trustworthy. that will only happen if she's willing, and will take time.

remember, part of the reason she may be holding back is out of embarassment. but she may come around. it does happen.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I would assume that at least one of the men banged her, I mean doesn't that only make sense. If I were her hubby i'd be assuming she did. Polygraph no? but i'd march her down to the clinic for a full battery of STD tests.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

She cheated. Not once, not twice - three times.
She took the time and steps on three occasions to build a relationship to the point with another man where she felt comfortable 'kissing' them. All the while, lying, and deceiving you; her husband.

The immediate decisions you need to make revolve around you, not her.
You must decide what happens. What are the limits you want to set for yourself? What consequences do you want to impose on her if those limits are exceeded? Basically, how much are you going to take before you do something, and what are you going to do?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

When my wife's cheating first became obvious to me I didn't know what to do or how to react, my emotions clouded my judgment. When I look back now I see I should have reacted much quicker and much harsher than I did. You may not be at the point where you want to listen to the advise you are receiving from people on this site, some of the advise seems harsh, some of our comments are blunt, but it is hard for you to see clearly what has happened. Remember, most of the people giving you advise here are on the other side of where you are right now, we have gone thru it and have a very clear picture of what has happened, is happening, and more than likely where this is heading. 

You need to take action now, don't give her even one more day. My vote would be to throw her out, let her see what she is giving up, the house, kids, pets, security of married life. Protect yourself financially as well as you can, move some money where she can't get it, cancel or lower limits on charge cards, etc. When I suspected my wife was cheating I kept trying to work things out, when I finally got proof she was cheating I was done, it was like flipping a light switch for me. Maybe you are willing to forgive and forget, but you have to show her that she is going to have to work very, very hard if she wants to be a part of your life anymore. Approach this as a business, make decisions based on what is best for you and the kids, your emotional weakness gives her power over you, you need to take that power away. 

Cooper


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

You can't have love without respect. If you don't respect yourself and the values you put forth as a man, husband, and father, your wife will not respect you. Betrayed spouses often confuse license with love. When in fact the greatest proof of your love for her (not her love for you) is to set in stone, exactly who it was she married. You will never keep her, if she doesn't love you. But you can slowly eat away at her love for you by being weak and not respecting yourself.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to agree with most of these other posters. Kisses don't just happen out of the blue. I don't walk around bumping into people and kissing them at leisure...I didn't when I was single...I don't know anyone who does. A kiss had to be facilitated. It is something that is worked up to. 

You've got to find out what really happened. Get to the bottom of this now for your own sake. Good luck.


----------



## LScribbens (Apr 26, 2009)

BDub, I understand what you are saying. My first wife cheated on me and after many years of introspective evaluation and fixing myself I've seen my role in her affairs (two of them).

First, I hate to say it, but chances are she didn't just "kiss" them. My wife told me the same. As others have said she is probably just saying this to see if you'll accept that explanation and she's off the hook.

Second, you are not a victim. This is an important part to remember when working through this or you never will. Although people like to lay blame and make a sinner out of one and a saint out of the other, the fact of the matter is that it takes two to tango. Affairs don't just happen for no reason. The person having the affair is usually looking for something outside the relationship that they are not getting in the relationship, and are also for one reason or another unable to communicate those needs to their spouse.

Those needs can be one or several of many possible things. Sometimes it's as simple as sex, but most of the time it's something much deeper than physical satisfaction and having that need filled leads to sex with the other person.

This became evident in marriage counseling with my ex-wife when I was focused on the sex she was having with these other men and she screamed at me "You're more concerned that I had sex with him than the fact that I'm in love with him!"

Wow. Quick snap into reality.

Unfortunately nothing I did kept us together. She'd already left the marriage years before we started counseling. But it really kicked me in the ass to start working on why the marriage went bad. What was my role in her affairs? Where did I fail in our relationship?

And that's the point. If nothing was wrong in your relationship she wouldn't be stepping out. The fact is that something is wrong, and you are a part of that. Every action has a reaction.

For me it was leaving the door open for someone else to walk through because I was a workaholic. I worked 9 to 10 hours a day, 6 days a week. She was alone. A lot. She pleaded with me to find another job so that I could spend more time with her and our daughter, but I didn't. These other men (my best friend and a coworker of hers) were there for her. They paid attention to her when I wasn't. And eventually she returned their affection.

And there were other things I did. We had been together since high school and looking back on our life together I'd had plenty of time to say stupid things and do stupid things. Just stupid young man mistakes.

Well lets just say that my second wife got the LScribbens v2.0, the much improved version. We've been married now 9 years and together 11 and we are still very much in love with each other. I'm not perfect, she's not perfect, but we at least can recognize and admit when we are causing problems in our relationship.

My advice to you is to look back on why she's having affairs? No, it's not all your fault. After all, she didn't have to have an affair. She did wrong that way. But she didn't have an affair because everything was fine at home. So take a long hard look at your relationship and your possible role in her affair. This isn't letting her off the hook, it's just a step in the process to make you an emotionally healthier person because after all, you can't be healthy for her unless you are healthy for yourself.

Then, you both need counseling. Find a marriage counselor you both like. And when you are seeing the counselor you can answer from an honest position about your role in your marital problems. Hopefully your wife will do the same.

Admit your role in what's wrong in your marriage, but by no means let her off the hook either. Remember, you are only half of the marriage and therefore half of the problem. She is the other half.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh you guys are harsh you really think that she had sex? who knows I think that she was looking for something but I dont know about sex???? He would have to ask her that?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

sunflower said:


> Oh you guys are harsh you really think that she had sex? who knows I think that she was looking for something but I dont know about sex???? He would have to ask her that?


Cheaters minimize. They minimize just about everything. It's like a kid saying they didn't eat a whole box of cookies because they left 'one' cookie. It makes no sense. They know what they did is bad, but they don't want to tell you _how bad_.

What is a kiss? Was it a friendly face to face peck on the cheek? Or was it being horizontal, rolling around half-dressed, hands all over each other playing tongue hockey? 

If the cheater says 'we just kissed' then odds are there was significantly more than kissing. 

If a cheater says 'I only slept with him once', that is their messed up mind saying they want to be _honest_ but can't actually tell you that they had sex 3 dozen times and swung from the chandelier. 
It is always more than you want to believe, or they are willing to tell.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya obviously it took a min. for my H to tell me first it was just a kiss short lived then I wouldnt let it go and kept on him and the arss grabbing came out. SOOOOO I understand but really my H didnt screw my friend I know that it was a kiss.


----------



## BDub (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I have to say I am very disappointed in a lot of the comments that have been made. I found this forum and turned to you for support. I know a lot of people on here have been through the same type of emotional trauma I have been facing. Instead of support, for the most part I got notes telling me that my wife probably "banged" at least if not all of these guys. You don't know me or my wife. Why on earth would you put that picture in my head so quickly? We have had a lot of talks the last few days and I am pretty confident that my wife kissed these guys. Now, these were not innocent kisses. They are deep and lustful and I cringe when I think of it. The bottom line as I see it right now is that she was seeking excitement and something away from her life as a wife and mom. It was very wrong and it has just about killed me but she did have a limit as to what she wanted to expreience. The limit was flirting and kissing. I am going to take a long time to get over this, if ever, but I am commited to try and work things out with her. She is embarassed and ashamed of her actions and I am glad she is. To the posters here: Please don't rush in and immediately start spouting off the worst case scenerio to those looking for help and support. I have stayed off a few days because I simply could not read things I did not believe. To those offering kind words, I do appreciate it. Hopefully I can use this experience to help someone else in the future.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

You are still a novice bdub. The reason why I suggested all the measures I did, was to ELIMINATE doubt. Right now you think you can deal with the pictures in your head, maybe. There are two reasons you need to polygraph. One. the doubt will eat at you and your marriage. Two. She will have won by not having to disclose anything more. She will win. But your marriage will lose. It will also set a presidence, that she can cheat if she is very careful. And as there was no consequence, it sets her up to fall again. But it is your marriage. Good luck.

Also, b4 you go judging the people on here. Why don't you read their stories first.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Here's the thing Bdub,

Hang in there. Do what you must do. Just know when it's time to stop hanging in there. Be honest with yourself, and your partner.


----------



## Icee (Mar 31, 2009)

There is something missing... she wants to be wanted and the desire these men have shown for her was addictive so she made herself available to the situation. I don't think she slept with anyone, although i could understand making that leap. 
It seems she doesn't want to tell you that the spark is gone or wavering. I'm not sure how open and honest you both have been in the past, but it might account for her unwillingness to tell you. 
Is it possible that "your" marriage is wonderful and yet very different from "her" marriage, maybe it's okay but she wants to feel young, desired, excited instead of so many people relying on her. 

I'm married, attractive and often hit on. And men make an extreme effort to compliment, "care", and flatter when they want something. All things that you may not do anymore, and so her association with these other men is "they make me feel special". If you think she is sincere when she says, everything is fine and she's happy, maybe she's just bored and wanted to spice things up with being around men that made her feel like a desired sexual creature and not a wife, mom and a million other responsibilities. 
Don't get me wrong, she was wrong for what she did and did not have to fess up to the 3rd guy several years ago...which i see as a cry for help and wanting to be completely honest. You did nothing wrong! I think you both have neglected your relationship, and when something is missing you need to learn to turn to eachother instead of trying to ignore or look for resolve with others. That last comment is really for her, if she needs more from you she needs to communicate that to you, but you must listen and make a strong effort to notice and anticipate what she might need. Perhaps a stong, lustful hug while she is washing dishes or run to her car before she drives off and tell her she's beautiful and you could never love anyone the way you love her and send her off with a kiss. It's also good for your kids to see your love. But if you need something from her in order to do these things then you need to speak up to. I hope this helped.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I understand that you are upset by what everyone is saying BUT also this is the good advice. Regardless you ask a friend and they dont want to hurt you. In here you find out what the truth may be and its HARD. But we also listen and its not in we all want your marriage to fail cause we all been threw hell in here. BUT I think that they are just trying to take your foggy glasses off. You know what I mean. I really think that just talking to her and not asking why she did it more what was the marriage lacking???? what was she needing?


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

BDub said:


> Well, I have to say I am very disappointed in a lot of the comments that have been made. I found this forum and turned to you for support. I know a lot of people on here have been through the same type of emotional trauma I have been facing. Instead of support, for the most part I got notes telling me that my wife probably "banged" at least if not all of these guys. You don't know me or my wife. Why on earth would you put that picture in my head so quickly? We have had a lot of talks the last few days and I am pretty confident that my wife kissed these guys. Now, these were not innocent kisses. They are deep and lustful and I cringe when I think of it. The bottom line as I see it right now is that she was seeking excitement and something away from her life as a wife and mom. It was very wrong and it has just about killed me but she did have a limit as to what she wanted to expreience. The limit was flirting and kissing. I am going to take a long time to get over this, if ever, but I am commited to try and work things out with her. She is embarassed and ashamed of her actions and I am glad she is. To the posters here: Please don't rush in and immediately start spouting off the worst case scenerio to those looking for help and support. I have stayed off a few days because I simply could not read things I did not believe. To those offering kind words, I do appreciate it. Hopefully I can use this experience to help someone else in the future.


Sorry, I haven't read this entire thread, but I sympathize with your disappointment. This forum has a lot of people blatantly, harshly, openly expressing their opinion. Keep in mind they are basing their thoughts, advice or support only on what they know from your postings and their own experiences. If you feel it is off the mark, hurtful or just plain stupid, then just ignore it. I hope this helps.


----------



## seibert253 (Apr 29, 2009)

BDub said:


> Well, I have to say I am very disappointed in a lot of the comments that have been made. I found this forum and turned to you for support. I know a lot of people on here have been through the same type of emotional trauma I have been facing. Instead of support, for the most part I got notes telling me that my wife probably "banged" at least if not all of these guys. You don't know me or my wife. Why on earth would you put that picture in my head so quickly? We have had a lot of talks the last few days and I am pretty confident that my wife kissed these guys. Now, these were not innocent kisses. They are deep and lustful and I cringe when I think of it. The bottom line as I see it right now is that she was seeking excitement and something away from her life as a wife and mom. It was very wrong and it has just about killed me but she did have a limit as to what she wanted to expreience. The limit was flirting and kissing. I am going to take a long time to get over this, if ever, but I am commited to try and work things out with her. She is embarassed and ashamed of her actions and I am glad she is. To the posters here: Please don't rush in and immediately start spouting off the worst case scenerio to those looking for help and support. I have stayed off a few days because I simply could not read things I did not believe. To those offering kind words, I do appreciate it. Hopefully I can use this experience to help someone else in the future.



The truth hurts my man, that's why alot of us don't want to know or hear the truth.
All of the posts you don't like are simply those of us who will tell you what you need to hear, as opposed to what you want to hear. We tell you this for your own good, not to judge or damn you or your wife.

I don't know you, and I don't know your wife, but I can tell you this; cheaters are liars. The act of infidelity is itself deceptive. Your wife lied to you when she was involved in her infidelity, why now do you think she's being totally truthful and honest about what happened?

She may now show you she's sorry and remorseful about what happened, but what is she doing to show you she never will do this again?
Do you have complete access to her email accounts, and cell phones? If you don't you should. She's already shown in the past she couldn't be trusted, why now should you trust her? She needs to EARN your trust.
Are you in MC and IC? If you not, you and your wife need to be.
I'm not saying these things to be smart or anger you, I just don't want to see you being in this same situation later down the road.
This is about doing what's right for YOU. Not your wife, not your marriage, because if you cannot overcome this, and fix YOU, then your marriage will ultimately suffer and never recover.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

"Banged" was my term thank you. When I respond to posts if I think frank words are needed to drive my point home I will use them. I would also hope they would be used to me if I were to post a situation of mine. If we all have to candy coat our words and worry about everyone's "feelings", why bother seeking and/or giving advice? sometimes the most obvious things have to be pointed out to all of us in a straight forward manner. Those that come here wanting a specific gender's response are only looking to be comforted and not face the variable contingencies to their problems. All of us, our problems aren't that complicated, it's only in what we do about them that matter. The infedelity section, the parenting section, the sex sections, considering and going through divorce are filled with basically the same problems with different variables. That's my opinion anyways.


----------

